# My overnight visitor



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary got a call from a lady who found a tiny cold fox cub while she was out walking. I handreared her overnight then she went to Lower Moss Wood Educational Nature Reserve and Wildlife Hospital to join another orphan of a similar age


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh God love her, Shell - she's very young - looks just above over a week to me!!

Definitely too young to leave the nest herself, so either the vixen was moving her litter and hadn't got back to her before she was found, or nature told the vixen there was something wrong with her and so she's abandoned her.

Do keep us updated with her progress, if the wildlife place keep you updated.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh God love her, Shell - she's very young - looks just above over a week to me!!
> 
> Definitely too young to leave the nest herself, so either the vixen was moving her litter and hadn't got back to her before she was found, or nature told the vixen there was something wrong with her and so she's abandoned her.
> 
> Do keep us updated with her progress, if the wildlife place keep you updated.


 
I thought about a week or so too, maybe the vixen would have come back for her or maybe she has something wrong with her we will never know, at least she now has a chance
Ive just added a feeding picture too, the bottle is huge but its the only one she would feed from
I will be ringing the hospital for updates so will let you know


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

So beautiful - I hope she does well Shell.

It must be difficult to no whether to leave them incase the mother is looking for her or take it to get help.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The rule is to observe, never to assume when finding abandoned wildlife.

If a mother is moving her young, or has gone hunting for food or to eat herself, the young could be left for quite a while. So if you find a youngster, you watch and wait or leave and go back at intervals to see if the baby has moved.

We had a young otter brought into our wildlife sanctuary last year who was found lying beside a ditch by a woman out walking her dog one morning. She did everything right. She left the baby and came back an hour or so later, she was still there, so she left and came back again. When the baby otter was still there that evening, she took it home and contacted us. We took her and fed her - she was weaning, but still in need of milk. 

However, it became apparently as she grew that she was blind, which we think is the reason why the mother abandoned her. We were trying to find a sanctuary with a decent sized pond (as we don't have one) to take her, but sadly she died, so there definitely was something more than just blindness wrong with her. Sometimes nature is cruel, but it knows best.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, shhe is lovely Shell. Foxes are my number 1 British mammal :flrt:


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

She is adorable!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We had 2 fox cubs brought in a couple of weeks ago, but sadly one didn't make it. However, another one was brought in last week and they've been put together successfully, so hopefully will have each other to learn how to be foxes and be successfully released together.

New hope for rescued cubs - News - Morpeth Herald


----------

